# Knockout Natural



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Looking for a standout natural recommendation please. The last few I've tried have been nice, but a little tame. Sub £10 if possible!

Was tempted with this: https://methodroastery.com/collections/coffee/products/ethiopia-guji-highland

Cheers.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it was this one I had over Christmas.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/china-xingang-natural-gen?variant=31300108419209

Classic natural flavours but interesting origin. Had to grind super fine compared to usual.

Worth a try and under a tenner a bag!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

jaffro said:


> I think it was this one I had over Christmas.
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/china-xingang-natural-gen?variant=31300108419209
> 
> ...


 Wonder how this compares to the Girls Who Grind Xingang which has extremely pronounced strawberry.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> Wonder how this compares to the Girls Who Grind Xingang which has extremely pronounced strawberry.


 I haven't had the Girls Who Grind one as far as I remember... It sounds similar, funky strawberry is what this one was all about.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, sounds good. may well order that one!


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

I hadn't come across Girl Who Grind before, I'm interested to try them now!!



catpuccino said:


> Wonder how this compares to the Girls Who Grind Xingang which has extremely pronounced strawberry.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

caffeinejunkie said:


> I hadn't come across Girl Who Grind before, I'm interested to try them now!!


 They're great. A little pricey but very good.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Second the Xingang, we had it in the LSOL sub this month, really delicious, sweet, boozy natural


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got two resting right now.

Rocko Mountain Reserve and a blend of Brazillian naturals Rei Das Montanhas both from Coffeecompass. They have a few other naturals available too. Both are a little over £10 but for 500g


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm probably going to try the Ethiopian Dambi Udo natural from Tripleco next, same bean as Foundry's new offering but cheaper by the kilo. Might end up buying both to compare eventually.

https://www.triplecoroast.com/product-page/ethiopia-dambi-udo


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> I'm probably going to try the Ethiopian Dambi Udo natural from Tripleco next, same bean as Foundry's new offering but cheaper by the kilo. Might end up buying both to compare eventually.
> 
> https://www.triplecoroast.com/product-page/ethiopia-dambi-udo


 Quite liked the look of this one based on the description so took a punt on a kg.

It should be fun to try out the flow paddle set up I've ordered with a nice fruity coffee at the weekend, in case I can't get out climbing due to the weather being rubbish.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Bit rich for my tastes but bet this is good

https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/471-shawntawene-village-ethiopia


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

catpuccino said:


> Bit rich for my tastes but bet this is good
> 
> https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/471-shawntawene-village-ethiopia


 I'd be lying if I said I'm not tempted... But I have too much already ?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Plumped for this in the end. A tad over my usual £10 budget with delivery.

https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/panama/

interestingly Crafthouse also do it & under "importer" it says "Clifton Coffee". Same price, £10, but for only 150g. Anybody know why this might be?

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/products/rocky-mountain-lot-8


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Don't know but that's I wanted this but 150 grams. Going to order it thanks


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

No problem. Let me know your thoughts Jony!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dont worry I will ?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Jony said:


> Don't know but that's I wanted this but 150 grams. Going to order it thanks


 That is not a lot of beans!

With three shots to dial in you would only end up with about five optimal ones? ?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> That is not a lot of beans!
> 
> With three shots to dial in you would only end up with about five optimal ones? ?


 Agreed. Made my choice a bit easier! Presumably they will have roasted them similarly?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> That is not a lot of beans!
> 
> With three shots to dial in you would only end up with about five optimal ones? ?


 If it helps, I think it was a better filter coffee than for espresso.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Would only be for Filter anyway I have other beans for Espresso.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Jez H said:


> Plumped for this in the end. A tad over my usual £10 budget with delivery.
> 
> https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/panama/
> 
> ...


 Clifton work extensively with the Hartmann family for various projects. As most roasters are on friendly terms we often help each other with importing or sharing of lots that we have too much of. It's not unusual to see


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@catpuccino - Good recommendation, I've tried it out today. Really nice as espresso on its own or as almost "pudding coffee" with milk due to fruity jaminess. Used 18g 1:2 for 40 seconds with a slow ramp up from 2bar.

Still very fruity as pour over on my first v60 attempt, which wouldn't exactly win a flat bed challenge but was much more drinkable than I was expecting!

Definitely gets the thumbs up from me and my wife on this one.

https://www.triplecoroast.com/product-page/ethiopia-dambi-udo


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @catpuccino - Good recommendation, I've tried it out today. Really nice as espresso on its own or as almost "pudding coffee" with milk due to fruity jaminess. Used 18g 1:2 for 40 seconds with a slow ramp up from 2bar.
> 
> Still very fruity as pour over on my first v60 attempt, which wouldn't exactly win a flat bed challenge but was much more drinkable than I was expecting!
> 
> ...


 I'm enjoying it too ?think @Jony is as well. Be good to compare to Foundry's one day.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Not tried this, but for me apricot is the holy grail for ethiopian naturals - more so than blueberry. Found this last night, might pick up a bag once I've got through the backlog.

https://hard-lines.co.uk/shop/ethiopia-tefera-kebede


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

The Clifton Panama Rocky Mountain is absolutely fantastic. Worth going over budget for.

https://cliftoncoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee/panama/


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think there are some sensational naturals out at the moment. I can't get enough of this: https://www.horshamcoffeeroaster.co.uk/collections/coffee-beans/products/ethiopia-dambi-udo-natural


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Bet this is great

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/gahahe-natural?variant=31242508107849


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

catpuccino said:


> Bet this is great
> 
> https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/gahahe-natural?variant=31242508107849


 @catpuccino - Tried it at Origin as pour over today, think their brew ratio might have been a bit off as it wasn't as good or punchy as I had hoped.

No pineapple to speak of, acidic fruit after taste but wouldn't make me think of pineapple really. Could just be a bad brew though?

The washed version my wife had was nicer out of the two.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @catpuccino - Tried it at Origin as pour over today, think their brew ratio might have been a bit off as it wasn't as good or punchy as I had hoped.
> 
> No pineapple to speak of, acidic fruit after taste but wouldn't make me think of pineapple really. Could just be a bad brew though?
> 
> The washed version my wife had was nicer out of the two.


 That's a shame! I find pourovers can be so variable in cafes, depending on number of offerings, who's on the bar, how busy the cafe is etc. I buy them often but usually choose to believe the bean is better than the result if it's a little disappointing. Batch brews much more reliable (even if they do flatten things out a little).


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@catpuccino - That sounds like a good way of approaching it and might be right in this case, hadn't thought it would be so variable until now!

Tasted the washed version in a flat white, which was pretty decent really but a lot more controlled due to it being espresso based.

I went for a bag of this one, fancied a coffee with more chocolate and was intrigued by the super specific "gala apple" tasting note!

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/das-almas?variant=31242646814793


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

The Das Almas from Origin was good this morning, snickers like roasted peanuts and sweet apple acid. Nice as espresso and great with milk.

Not a super boozy juice bomb, but still one I would recommend. Plus if you buy in a cafe you get vouchers for free coffees with every bag, good incentive to come back.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Always enjoyed this one...

*HasBean - Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Funky Natural Red Pacamara*

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/nicaragua-finca-limoncillo-funky?_pos=2&_sid=785de18bb&_ss=r


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jaffro said:


> I think it was this one I had over Christmas.
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/china-xingang-natural-gen?variant=31300108419209
> 
> ...


 I bought a kilo from Rave, not tried it yet. I dont know if i should be annoyed by the fact that it was roasted on the 5th Feb and i got it yesterday 5th March. it's been sitting around for a month.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

frustin said:


> I bought a kilo from Rave, not tried it yet. I dont know if i should be annoyed by the fact that it was roasted on the 5th Feb and i got it yesterday 5th March. it's been sitting around for a month.


I would contact them, as I wouldn't be overly pleased about that.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

frustin said:


> I bought a kilo from Rave, not tried it yet. I dont know if i should be annoyed by the fact that it was roasted on the 5th Feb and i got it yesterday 5th March. it's been sitting around for a month.


 I would be upset as they say they roast same or next day so unless you had some special discount for say Christmas flavour i would contact and see why its so old


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

contacted them. they're going to send me an email to let me know if the sticker was incorrectly labelled or not, but despite this, they're going to send out a new bag regardless.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

frustin said:


> contacted them. they're going to send me an email to let me know if the sticker was incorrectly labelled or not, but despite this, they're going to send out a new bag regardless.


 They ran out for a while then got more in, so I'd guess it's mislabelled as you'd think they cleared all the old stock out. Either way definitely not like Rave to send out anything roasted that long ago!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

catpuccino said:


> They ran out for a while then got more in, so I'd guess it's mislabelled as you'd think they cleared all the old stock out. Either way definitely not like Rave to send out anything roasted that long ago!


 yeah i expect that it's mislabelled now i think about it. The label says, 2/2/2020. they turned up yesterday 05/03/2020, so probably roasted 02/03/2020.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

frustin said:


> contacted them. they're going to send me an email to let me know if the sticker was incorrectly labelled or not, but despite this, they're going to send out a new bag regardless.


 Well, now you have 2kg of awesome coffee... What a shame!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

jaffro said:


> Well, now you have 2kg of awesome coffee... What a shame!


 Ha. Well it's damned good of them to do that. i didnt ask for it.

p.s. i also live in St Albans


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

frustin said:


> Ha. Well it's damned good of them to do that. i didnt ask for it.
> 
> p.s. i also live in St Albans


 Yeah rave are great to be fair!

Ah wow, not a very big place, so I don't really expect to find other St Albansers. Also not much of a decent coffee scene other than Charlie's (although she's great to be fair), too many chain coffee shops!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Never ordered from Dear Green, so went for this. Mango & treacle sounds like a match made in heaven,

https://www.deargreencoffee.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/ethiopia-buriso-amaje-natural


----------

